# [SOLVED] nvidia und crt (75 Hz - mehr will er nicht)

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Hab ein komisches Problem. Wenn ich den x-Server mit dem "nvidia" Treiber starte, dann bekomme ich hier nicht mehr als 75Hz auf die Reihe. Meine Modline scheint er schlichtweg zu ignorieren. Stelle ich den Treiber auf nv um, dann läuft der Monitor mit 100Hz. Hier mal die Ausschnitte der X-Logfiles beim Starten (der Reihe nach: mit nvidia-Treiber, dann mit nv-Treiber)

Treiber: nvidia

 *Quote:*   

> (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
> 
> (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
> 
> (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
> ...

 

Treiber: nvidia

 *Quote:*   

> (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
> 
>         Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,
> 
>         Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,
> ...

 

Ich würde nun schon gern die nvidia-Treiber benutzen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso er keine 100hz bei meinem Monitor macht?

Gruß und danke,

Martin

PS: Graka ist eine GeForce 6600GT auf pci-express mit nem Athlon 64 und nforce-ChipsatzLast edited by BlackEye on Tue May 16, 2006 2:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## smg

Welcher Nvidia-Treiber Version benutzt du?

----------

## BlackEye

Hab das hier installiert:

```
*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.8756

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8756

      Size of files: 31,582 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.8756

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8756

      Size of files: 22,375 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:       NVIDIA

```

----------

## musv

Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Der nvidia-Treiber 1.0.8756 scheint irgendwie arg buggy zu sein. Versuch mal Version 1.0.8178-r3. Der funktioniert bei mir problemlos.

----------

## smg

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor. 
> 
> Der nvidia-Treiber 1.0.8756 scheint irgendwie arg buggy zu sein. Versuch mal Version 1.0.8178-r3. Der funktioniert bei mir problemlos.

 

Mh kann ich so jetzt nicht bestätigen, nutze den gleichen Treiber, allerdings für meinen TFT. Da klappt der..

Bye.

----------

## BlackEye

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor. 
> 
> Der nvidia-Treiber 1.0.8756 scheint irgendwie arg buggy zu sein. Versuch mal Version 1.0.8178-r3. Der funktioniert bei mir problemlos.

 

Vielen Dank! Das hat die Sache behoben! Da ich sonst hier auch nur TFTs habe, bin ich da (was CRTs angeht) etwas unbeholfen  :Smile: 

So, nu kanns weite gehen (ist nen Kundenrechner *g*)

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

Bei mir Nvidia-Kernel 1.0.8756, der TFT wurde immer mit 75 Hz angesteuert, egal was ich eingetragen habe.

Abhilfe: 

Änderung in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Alt: 

```
Section "Screen"

     [...]

     Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Neu:

```
Section "Screen"

     [...]

     Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024_60" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Gefunden habe ich es hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=451494

-andreas

----------

## cryptosteve

Super, vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich habe aktuell dasselbe Problem mit Xorg/TFT und 75Hz. Ich werde Deinen Tip gleich mal ausprobieren.

----------

## smg

Nvm, ich halte 100hz für nen TFT für nen falsches Setting.

Bye.

----------

## magicteddy

 *smg wrote:*   

> Nvm, ich halte 100hz für nen TFT für nen falsches Setting.

 

Der OP schrieb nichts vom TFT  :Razz: 

Im Log: (--) NVIDIA(0): Philips 109P (CRT-0) 

Lt Suchmaschine ein CRT.

Wir hatten nur beide das gleiche Problem, die Bildwiederholrate in der xorg.conf wurde missachtet.

-andreas

----------

## smg

 *magicteddy wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Nvm, ich halte 100hz für nen TFT für nen falsches Setting. 
> 
> Der OP schrieb nichts vom TFT 
> 
> Im Log: (--) NVIDIA(0): Philips 109P (CRT-0) 
> ...

 

Ok.

----------

## musv

Ok, ich mach mal den Thread wieder auf.

Scheinbar schafft es der Nvidia-Treiber >= 1.0856 nicht mehr mit Modelines umzugehen. Oder es hat sich was am Format der Modelines geändert, was ich noch nicht mitbekommen hab.

Grund: Ich benutze als Zweitmonitor einen Festfrequenzmonitor (Museumsstück Baujahr 1989). Und der schafft nur eine bestimmte Auflösung mit einer bestimmten Frequenz bei negative Synchronisation. 

Ich dachte erst, daß 1.0856 einen dicken Bug mit drin hätte, aber der 1.0862 funktioniert auch nicht mit meinem Antiquat. Also scheint dieser "Bug" jetzt fester Bestandteil der neueren Versionen zu werden.

Auszug aus meiner xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "GDM1950" 

    HorizSync          55-65

    VertRefresh        65-90

    ModeLine "1024x768" 84.00   1024 1040 1136 1376 768 805 808 832 -hsync -vsync

    Gamma               1.3 1.3 1.3

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "device1" 

   VendorName "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option "NoLogo"             "1"

   Option "NvAGP"              "1"

   Option "DigitalVibrance"    "0"

   Option "RenderAccel"        "1"

   Option "HWCursor"           "1"

   Option "CursorShadow"       "1"     

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

   Option "IgnoreEDID"          "1"

   Option   "UseEdidDpi"        "FALSE"

   Option   "DPI"               "75 x 75"

   Option      "backingstore" "true"

   Screen 1 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen1" 

    Device      "device1" 

    Monitor     "GDM1950" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768" 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

```

Auszug aus dem Logfile Xorg.0.log

```

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "AGP"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Proview"

(**) |   |-->Device "device0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "GDM1950"

(**) |   |-->Device "device1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.3, 1.3, 1.3)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "75 x 75"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from "DPI" X config option

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.3, 1.3, 1.3)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "HWcursor" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "RenderAccel" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "DPI" "75 x 75"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling cursor shadow

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(1):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(1): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): CRT-1: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(**) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from "DPI" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

```

Ich kann im Logfile nichts auffälliges finden, keine Fehlermeldungen, keine Warnungen den Monitor betreffend - nichts.

Übrigens krieg ich beim Versuch mit xvidtune eine neue Modeline zu basteln immer die Fehlermeldung: Out of Range. Und das, selbst wenn ich eine Standardmodeline als Basis nehm. 

Hat jemand 'ne Idee, warum hier was hier nicht funktioniert? Bisher scheint's so, als ob jetzt nvidia-kernel / glx 1.0.856 und größer dauerhaft in meine /etc/portage/package.mask wandern.

----------

## tuam

 *musv wrote:*   

> Grund: Ich benutze als Zweitmonitor einen Festfrequenzmonitor (Museumsstück Baujahr 1989). Und der schafft nur eine bestimmte Auflösung mit einer bestimmten Frequenz bei negative Synchronisation. 
> 
> 

 

Dann versuch es mal mit 

```
Section "Device"

<snip>

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "UseEDID"       "False"

<snip>

EndSection

```

in der xorg.conf. Neuerdings will der Treiber die Parameter nämlich nur noch mit Daten vom Monitor einstellen.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## musv

Jupp, hab das bei nochmaligem Durchlesen des Logfiles jetzt auch entdeckt, daß 

IgnoreEDID ab sofort ignoriert wird und daß man jetzt dafür UseEDID = false nehmen soll.

Nur leider verändert sich am Ergebnis überhaupt nichts. Die Modeline funktioniert immernoch nicht mit dem neuen Treiber.

EDIT: Habs hinbekommen. Man muß ebenfalls noch der Modeline einen eigenen Namen geben. Also das Überschreiben der Standardmodeline funktioniert nicht mehr.

Beispiel:

```

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "GDM1950" 

    HorizSync          55-65

    VertRefresh        65-90

    ModeLine "GDM_1024" 84.00   1024 1040 1136 1376 768 805 808 832 -hsync -vsync

    Gamma               1.3 1.3 1.3

EndSection 

```

----------

